# Royal Genetics - advice needed



## Love_snakes (Aug 12, 2007)

Hey, I have been looking through pics of royal morphs and its reminded me of how much I love them! Now I am defo getting a pinstripe because they are poss my fav morph but then what would be a good morph to pair it with?

Other morphs I like are lesser plattys (LP), mojaves, spider.

I just cant decide what would be good to pair a pinstripe with. Also could anyone tell me what these pairings would produce 

LP x LP

Mojave x Mojave

Mojave x LP

Pinstripe x LP

Pinstripe x Mojave 

Thanks guys: victory:


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Love_snakes said:


> Hey, I have been looking through pics of royal morphs and its reminded me of how much I love them! Now I am defo getting a pinstripe because they are poss my fav morph but then what would be a good morph to pair it with?
> 
> Other morphs I like are lesser plattys (LP), mojaves, spider.
> 
> ...


Jigsaws and King Pins are very nice.


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

Love_snakes said:


> Hey, I have been looking through pics of royal morphs and its reminded me of how much I love them! Now I am defo getting a pinstripe because they are poss my fav morph but then what would be a good morph to pair it with?
> 
> Other morphs I like are lesser plattys (LP), mojaves, spider.
> 
> ...


%'s are the chances per egg but are by no means a guarantee.

Its allup to the odd gods.


----------



## Love_snakes (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys. Im still not sure which direction I want to go in, although it will most likely be the pinstripe/LP route.

I may get a male pinstripe and male mojave and a LP female and then mix it up each breeding.

Thanks for the help


----------



## Love_snakes (Aug 12, 2007)

one more thing, what should i pay for (hatchling)

Male pinstripe

Male Mojave

Female LP

thanks, dont wanna get ripped off lol


----------



## Love_snakes (Aug 12, 2007)

LOL now I have been looking at albino royals and want one so bad! How could I work an albino in?

Pinstripe x Albino = 50% pinstripe het albino and 50% Normal het albino and pinstripe?

Then breed the pinstripe het albino back to the albino for a chance of Pinstripe albino?

is that right?


Also I cant decide which would be the best lol

If you guys had to choose one male and one female out of these which would you pick?

Lesser platty
Pinstripe
Mojave
Albino


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Love_snakes said:


> LOL now I have been looking at albino royals and want one so bad! How could I work an albino in?
> 
> Pinstripe x Albino = 50% pinstripe het albino and 50% Normal het albino and pinstripe?
> 
> ...


Pinstripe x Albino = 50% Pinstripe het albino and 50% Normal het albino

Instead of 2 males and 1 female, why not the other way round so the 1 male can service both females?


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Love_snakes said:


> If you guys had to choose one male and one female out of these which would you pick?
> 
> Lesser platty
> Pinstripe
> ...


if you are going into a breeding program, you NEED a female pastel (or 2, or 4, or 6)... they are THEE strongest female base for any collection...
out of the above (male) options, i'd get a pin or lesser...


----------



## milsom (Nov 14, 2008)

A super Mojave is of course a BluEL also but not perhaps the cleanest looking. Better any other combo to BluEL.

Too right ref the female pastels!


----------



## Aqua_jeeper (Aug 17, 2009)

Please excuse the probably stupid question (into Boa's, but now starting to look at Ball morphs as well! :whistling2 why is a Pastel so important for breeding?


----------



## bigfishseller (Jul 15, 2008)

the co;our and genetics it carrys. but really yellow bellies carry better ones


----------



## Aqua_jeeper (Aug 17, 2009)

What genetics does it carry? 

Also what genetics do yellow bellies carry, guss if its better it carries more?


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Aqua_jeeper said:


> why is a Pastel so important for breeding?


look at all the base morphs out there, and then look at all of the pastel combo's...
look at the difference the simple, cheap, "pastel" gene makes (ie: spider to bumblebee)!!!

Question answered...


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Fire to Firefly
Pinstripe to LemonBlast

etc.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Pasel combos are the most versatile mutations. So having breeding Pastel females is just a very wise choice.
Yellowbelly have a similar effect but nothing produced is as visual as a Pastel 

Anything visually recessive (a visual albino as you mentioned) will pass along the Albino allele but if the second parent doesn't have an Albino allele to offer to the next generation, you're left with hatchlings all het for Albino.

If you're definately getting a Pinstripe, get a Lesser. KingPin are AMAZING!


----------



## Royalmad (Aug 19, 2009)

*pastel*

hi the pastel just brightens every thing up like you look at a bumblebee to a normal spider plus the lemonblast to a pin

And putting a fire with other morphs is good to the fires just clean every thing up


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Royalmad said:


> And putting a fire with other morphs is good to the fires just clean every thing up


yep... clean up, and brighten whatever they're put to...


----------



## Love_snakes (Aug 12, 2007)

Im still now sure which direction I want to take. I want a pinstripe but Im still cloudy as to what I want to breed it with for the best results. Im thinking LP at the moment as King pins are amazing, but what else should I expect from the clutch? 

Normals? Pinstripe? and LPs?


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Love_snakes said:


> Im still now sure which direction I want to take. I want a pinstripe but Im still cloudy as to what I want to breed it with for the best results. Im thinking LP at the moment as King pins are amazing, but what else should I expect from the clutch?
> 
> Normals? Pinstripe? and LPs?


yep... 1:4 chance of the above...

a female pastel (or 2) would be good... 1:4 normal, pastel, pin, lemonblast...


----------



## Love_snakes (Aug 12, 2007)

alan1 said:


> yep... 1:4 chance of the above...
> 
> a female pastel (or 2) would be good... 1:4 normal, pastel, pin, lemonblast...


Thanks thats cool. 

Also would it need to be a lemon pastel? For that? 

I was thinking about 1 female LP, 1 female Pastel and 1 male Pinstripe.


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

A 'Lemon' Pastel is still genetically a Pastel.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Pinstripe Mojave are quite funky aswell; Jigsaw Ball


----------



## Love_snakes (Aug 12, 2007)

Blackecho said:


> A 'Lemon' Pastel is still genetically a Pastel.


So would I get lemon blasts with a normal pastel then?



Robbie said:


> Pinstripe Mojave are quite funky aswell; Jigsaw Ball


I really like Jigsaw balls aswell

So many choices.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Love_snakes said:


> So would I get lemon blasts with a normal pastel then?


Yes. Lemon Pastels are simply Pastels high in yellow.


----------



## Love_snakes (Aug 12, 2007)

Robbie said:


> Yes. Lemon Pastels are simply Pastels high in yellow.


Oh thats cool. 

Anyone know how much each of these would cost me, hatchlings

lesser platty Female

Pinstripe Male

Pastel Female

Thanks


----------



## Love_snakes (Aug 12, 2007)

OK so fingers crossed I get a female lemon pastel soon. 

Then what should i get next? The Female LP or the male Pinstripe? 

I was thinking the LP as females take longer to mature right? or does it make no difference?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Yes, it takes a female longer to get to breedable weight, because that weight is significantly higher than breedable-male weight.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Love_snakes said:


> Oh thats cool.
> 
> Anyone know how much each of these would cost me, hatchlings
> 
> ...


depends on weight/quality of the individual...

hatchling male, yearling females (to give them that EXTRA year)...


----------



## michaelloax (Dec 10, 2008)

*price*



Love_snakes said:


> one more thing, what should i pay for (hatchling)
> 
> Male pinstripe 375
> 
> ...


there ya go


----------

